# Does Bill Dance EVER fish anywhere but stocked lakes??



## fishenrg

I don't really know the first thing about bass fishing, at least specifically targeting bass. Of course I catch the occasional bass while throwing cranks or spinners, including a super one in the UP one time. I'm hoping that waterfoul can begin to change that this summer.

That said, I like watching fishing. If Bill is on when I have time to watch tv, I'll watch him. But I'm one of the novice who can actually maybe possibly learn at least a little something. And its better than celebrity crap. It'll keep me until the Tigers start at least!


----------



## ESOX

Al Linder is THE MAN when it comes to fishing shows. 
But I do enjoy Bill Dance, he is the everymans bass pro.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

All I know about Bill Dance is that he makes me laugh...he's so clumsy!:lol:


----------



## waterfoul

fishenrg said:


> I don't really know the first thing about bass fishing, at least specifically targeting bass. Of course I catch the occasional bass while throwing cranks or spinners, including a super one in the UP one time. *I'm hoping that waterfoul can begin to change that this summer*.
> 
> That said, I like watching fishing. If Bill is on when I have time to watch tv, I'll watch him. But I'm one of the novice who can actually maybe possibly learn at least a little something. And its better than celebrity crap. It'll keep me until the Tigers start at least!


Hey, if (when?) I get up there you know we'll get out!! I can't promise Bill Dance type production but we'll catch some fish!


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJWPnmqo_1g

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDmFKEX5ihA

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybj4VwoKR5Q&feature=related

The list is endless!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Zib

Jnamo said:


> Everything I have ever heard about Roland Martin has been negative. I have never heard/read a good story about the man. He comes off as a real pompus A-Hole.
> 
> Tight Lines!


When Roland fished the B.A.S.S. tourney on LSC back in 1994 I was at the final day weigh-in. After Roland came off the stage there were a lot of kids asking for his autograph. He didn't give any of those kids an autograph. He just stood there looking at the leader board to see if he was going to get a check then walked away. He ended up with $1,200 that day. Jimmy Houston signed everyone's autograph that asked for it that day after he weighed in.

It's been a few years since I watched Bill but he was never my first choice to watch. KVD sort of made fun of Bill at the Ultimate Fishing show back January of 2007. During his seminar he made the comment that "not everyone gets to fish in Bill Dance's pond". I had to laugh when he said that.


----------



## fishenrg

waterfoul said:


> Hey, if (when?) I get up there you know we'll get out!! I can't promise Bill Dance type production but we'll catch some fish!


 
Excellent, I'm looking forward to it. As I've said, I just like to fish. I'm not looking for a day of instruction either, I catch on pretty fast by just watching and doing my own thing. Just don't make fun of my ugly stick!:lol:


----------



## waterfoul

fishenrg said:


> Excellent, I'm looking forward to it. As I've said, I just like to fish. I'm not looking for a day of instruction either, I catch on pretty fast by just watching and doing my own thing. Just don't make fun of my ugly stick!:lol:


 
Not sure I can allow an Ugly Stick in the Tracker... I'll have to think about that one for a while! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## gman

Whatever happened to Fred Trost? He was always good for a few bloopers.


----------



## dtg

waterfoul said:


> Not sure I can allow an Ugly Stick in the Tracker... I'll have to think about that one for a while! LOL!! :lol:


Why not Mike, you've had a couple on there at one time before!!!!!!:cwm27:


----------



## dtg

gman said:


> Whatever happened to Fred Trost? He was always good for a few bloopers.


He died last year.


----------



## fishenrg

waterfoul said:


> Not sure I can allow an Ugly Stick in the Tracker... I'll have to think about that one for a while! LOL!! :lol:


 
I'll bring my fly rod instead then. lol


----------



## waterfoul

fishenrg said:


> I'll bring my fly rod instead then. lol


LOL!!! If it comes down to the fly rod... I've got seeral rods you can use!! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Luciano

I used to love watching Fred Trost.


----------



## Jnamo

Trost was a good man that tried to do the right thing for Michigan Outdoorsman. Too bad Eric Sharp took a cheap shot at him after he passed away. 

Lost a lot of respect for sharp after that article. 

I don't bother to read any of his stuff anymore....


----------



## jacktownhooker

watched bill last year fishing in that easy chair (lazy boy )( mine and his )- and thought YA i want to be like bill ! so i put a nice bass seat with arms in the middle of my bass boat ! THANKS BILL!


----------



## fishenrg

waterfoul said:


> LOL!!! If it comes down to the fly rod... I've got seeral rods you can use!! LOL!! :lol:


 
I had a feeling that threat might get a response. lol Don't worry, I wouldn't bring it because I need a _lot_ of room to use one. lol


----------

